# Vest Pocket Kodak Special- so pretty



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 9, 2020)

My Vest Pocket Kodak Special has just arrived. I thought it was so pretty I had to share it. 
I purchased it on Friday from a local advertisment and managed to get it for an amazing price.
Doing more research I now realise there were only 500 made by Kodak in 1930s.
It's in amazing condition and the snakeskin covering is just like new.
Just wondering if anyone knew the value of these today?


----------



## Jeff15 (Feb 10, 2020)

You would need a very big vest.........


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 10, 2020)

It's not that big actually. It only measures 13cm x 6cm. Small and perfectly formed.


----------



## compur (Feb 10, 2020)

That's the VPK Special Luxus. Not many sales to compare. I've seen sellers ask $1,000+

I don't know if they got that much.


----------



## crf8 (Feb 10, 2020)

What you paid, helps set the value.


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## IanG (Feb 10, 2020)

Very nice. You get some great cameras down under 

Ian


----------



## tirediron (Feb 10, 2020)

Condition is also important.  Are the bellows light-tight, opitcs clean, shutter accurate?


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 10, 2020)

Oooooh.....! And it still has the stylus. Now if they still made autographic film...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 10, 2020)

What film size did this use?


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 11, 2020)

I think it takes 127 film.

Yes it is amazing what cameras come up down under. Always on the look out for something unusual.
I've done well this week even found a Roll-op ii with original manual.


----------



## IanG (Feb 11, 2020)

It will be 127.  Just looking at the Six-20 Kodak Pocket Junior I was give last month and that would almost fit in a shirt pockes, a 127 camera is that bit smaller still.

Ian


----------



## compur (Feb 11, 2020)

The 127 film format was created by Kodak for their Vest Pocket cameras. The film was also known as Vest Pocket film.


----------



## IanG (Feb 11, 2020)

The Houghton Ensignette was the first Vest Pocket camera, patented in 1907 introduced 1909 and taking Ensign E1 (later E28 - Kodak 128) -  1 1⁄2 ×2 1⁄4 in, 6 shots, or the later 1912larger model EnsignE2 (later E29 Kodak 129) - 1 7⁄8 × 3 in, 6 shots.

Later Ensignettes took 127 film.  The Goerz Vest Pocket Tenax of 1909 took plates not roll film.

Ian


----------



## compur (Feb 11, 2020)

IanG said:


> The Houghton Ensignette was the first Vest Pocket camera, patented in 1907 introduced 1909 ...



The first camera that used the name "Vest Pocket," perhaps, but not the first to use 127 film. As noted above, that honor goes to Kodak's Vest Pocket cameras.


----------



## IanG (Feb 11, 2020)

The 121 roll film format for the 1902 Kodak 0 Folding Pocket camera was the same width film as 127, however probably not as narrow diameter core as a 127 spool, similar to a 120 spool compared to the much smaller diameter 620 spool.

So here we have Kodak changing one of their existing film format slightly for their new Vest Pocket camera, a much slimmer camera when folded.

Ian


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 14, 2020)

Well two interesting finds within the space of two weeks.
This one I got for a song.
Kodak Special 3A Autographic from around 1916. One of the first coupled rangefinder cameras. Looks like it was an expensive camera to buy in 1916 too at $109.00!


----------



## IanG (Feb 14, 2020)

A 110 camera   Very nice

What's the lens ?   I have a 170mm f7.7 Kodak Anastigmat (a Dialyte) in a Velosto shutter, the registered trade name "Optima" was already in use by a UK camera manufacturer so the Wollensak shutters were re-named for the UK market.  I'm fairly sure my lens is off a 3a.

Ian


----------



## IanG (Feb 14, 2020)

Top price of an 3a Autographic Kodak, Special was with a 6¾" B&L Tessar was $77 in 1916.

Ian


----------



## cgw (Feb 14, 2020)

I guess I think first of the tiny original WWI version whenever "VPK" comes up:

The Vest Pocket Kodak was the soldier’s camera


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Feb 14, 2020)

Looks like it's a 170mm 6.3. Don't think it's a Tessar. Has Rochester Optical on the outer side.
Wow that was expensive in those days Ian!


----------



## IanG (Feb 15, 2020)

It's not a Tessar as Bausch and Lomb  were the only US company licensed to make Tessars and  they weren't copied by other companies until after WW1 and the Patent had expired.

Kodak did sell the Autographic 3a Special with a Bausch & Lomb 6¾" f6.3 Tessar for $77, or a Bausch & Lomb Kodak Anastigmat 6¾" f6.5 for $66, and then your version with a Kodak Anastigmat 6¾" f6.3 for $55. All three lenses were in the Optimo shutter.

Rochester Optical had been taken over by Kodak in 1903 so would have made the Kodak Anastigmats unless marked otherwise.

Ian


----------

